
Vim is getting a :terminal command - tambourine_man
https://github.com/vim/vim/commit/e4f25e4a8db2c8a8a71a4ba2a68540b3ab341e42
======
tambourine_man
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/_jfk6UyHQvU](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/_jfk6UyHQvU)

